# Ipad air batterie



## jack-harris (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, possédant un ipad air depuis 1 semaine deja, j'ai remarqué que lorsque l,appareil atteint les 100% de charge ca continue tout de meme a charger on dirait que ca ne finit jamais .il n'apparait pas l'icone de la prise qui indique que c'est bien fini.
Quelqu'un a déjà remarqué ca?
Est-ce un problème de batterie ?

Cordialement.


----------



## cillab (4 Décembre 2013)

il faut aller dans réglage  et tu active l'icone de charge


----------



## jack-harris (4 Décembre 2013)

Jveut bien mais cest ou exactement dans les reglages, j'ai cherché et il n' y a rien de ca


----------



## cillab (4 Décembre 2013)

jack-harris a dit:


> Jveut bien mais cest ou exactement dans les reglages, j'ai cherché et il n' y a rien de ca



 bonjour   réglages , utilisation  tu décroche le bouton vert


----------



## jack-harris (4 Décembre 2013)

Je crois que vous confondez avec l'activation/desactivation du niveau de la batterie.
C'est pas ca mon probleme


----------



## cillab (4 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir
je suis désolé,mais je ne rencontre pas ce probléme je suis a 60% je vais voir ,je te tiens au courant@+


----------



## jack-harris (4 Décembre 2013)

ok ca marche, normalement il devrait apparaitre l'icone de la prise electrique lorsque l'apareil est completement chargé comme sur les iphones


----------



## Lauange (4 Décembre 2013)

Si tu veux être sur de débrancher ton iPad au bon moment, installe battery doctor.


----------



## cillab (4 Décembre 2013)

jack-harris a dit:


> ok ca marche, normalement il devrait apparaitre l'icone de la prise electrique lorsque l'apareil est completement chargé comme sur les iphones


non je viens de brancher le miens,uniquement la barre de charge en vert 
pas comme sur l'IPHONE ou tu a une prise de courant en logo
bien que sur ios7 tu a la barre de charge verte  je viens de controler


----------



## rgi (6 Décembre 2013)

c'est connu ce truc ! Quand la batterie indique 100% , ça continu de charger pendant encore au moins une bonne heure supplémentaire que ce soit sur ipad ou iphone.


----------



## iChe (6 Décembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> c'est connu ce truc ! Quand la batterie indique 100% , ça continu de charger pendant encore au moins une bonne heure supplémentaire que ce soit sur ipad ou iphone.


Ce n'est pas con, c'est tout à fait cohérent avec la vitesse de charge. En gros, ça se charge de moins en moins vite, et c'est particulièrement vrai à la toute fin. Voila ce qu'en dit Apple ici (voir le graphe) : « La plupart des batteries lithium-ion polymère utilisent une charge rapide pour recharger votre appareil à 80 % de sa capacité, puis passent en charge lente. Cela représente environ deux heures pour recharger un iPod à 80 % de sa capacité, puis deux heures de plus pour atteindre sa pleine charge si vous ne l'utilisez pas en cours de charge. »

De plus, je rajouterai qu'il ne faut pas prendre le pourcentage affiché à pour-cent près


----------

